# Neon Tetras brething air from top of tank



## Gazzer

Hi all. This is my first time at this, or any fish forum, so forgive me if I get things wrong.
I set up my freshwater tank 4 months ago. Put lots of plants in, made a CO2 setup from a plan I found online and contrary to the problem most seem to have, my plants grow too fast! That's not my current problem though. I got up this morning and all 20 of my Neaon Tetras are at the water surface, I assume, breathing air. Its the first time this has happened. What could it mean?

Best, Gaz


----------



## 1077

There are very knowledgeable people here who can help you. It would be easier with more Info. What size tank? what type filtration? and most importantly what do water tests say ? If you could post this info it would help others to help you. If you do not have test kit ,perhaps local fish store would test water if you were to bring them a sample.


----------



## 1077

Improperly controlled CO2 can have effect on PH that is why results of water tests are needed.


----------



## Flashygrrl

Are they gasping? My guess is there's too much CO2 and not enough air. If you can slow down the CO2 and turn on an air stone that probably will help. You might just overall have too much going into the tank.


----------



## Gazzer

*Tetras on top*

Thanks for the reply 1077. I'll take a water sample to my local shop.
Its a couple of hours later now and the Tetras have returned to their normal position, but it gave me quite a fright to see them all acting so different to normal. 
What I can tell you now is that I have a 240 litre, heavily planted, community tank with 20 Neon Tetras, 2 Koi Angelfish, 4 Scarlet Barbs, 2 Pearl Gouramis, 4 (I think) Blue Gouramis, 1 Kissing Gourami, 3 Bumblebee Gobis, 1 Rummy Nose Tetra, Lost the other 3 :-( 2 dunno what arrow like Tetras and 6 dunno what Shrimp.
I feed them 3 times a day, but no matter how much I give them, hardly a scrap ever makes it to the bottom of the tank for the shrimp, who try their best to swim to the top to feed.
Made my first big error by adding 2 Convict Cichlids a few weeks back and immediately noticing a complete change in every fish's behaviour - Fear, I say it was! (Took 'em back to the shop)


----------



## Gazzer

*Test results*

Hi Flashygrrl. Yes, they were all gasping for air. I just had the shop do a test and the ph and (oh heck, I've forgotten what the urine one is called) are both a little elivated, and the water a little on the hard side but nothing serious. He didn't have a CO2 test kit though, so maybe that is what's wrong. I guess a partial, or major water change is in order? Though I did do a 30% change just a couple of days ago. Could it actually be over planted too? It is quite full of plants, which as I mentioned before, are growing like crazy.


----------



## 1077

I agree with Flashygrrl, Plants give off oxygen during the day and use it up during the evening. This could be why you noticed it first thing of the morning. I am not well versed on CO2 applications but as I understand it there must be way to Reduce CO2 of an evening. You have a substantial number of fish. Were it me, I would invest in a liquid style test kit asap.


----------



## Gazzer

*Oxygen*

That's interesting. It makes perfect sense that since my plants are taking over the tank and my CO2 device is running day and night, that the fish are being starved of oxygen by the time dawn arrives. Duh, why didn't I figure that out? Thank you both for your help. I'll work on fixing that today.

Just want to say, I'm thrilled to bits with this new hobby though. Touch wood, haven't had the problems many starting out have had. (I'm very patient though) Ok, maybe a little over enthusiastic stocking it up with so many fish, but can't bear to rid of any of them now. 

Thanks again
Gaz


----------

